# CADdy++ Electrical



## MRT (29 April 2006)

Hallo!

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen Programm?


----------



## MRT (29 April 2006)

Hallo!

Normal müsste man doch im roten Kreis auswählen können ob Stromlaufplan u.s.w.

Zumindest stehts in der hIlfe so aber da geht nichts!


----------



## ralfm (29 April 2006)

Hallo Andi,

ich kenn mich mit caddy nicht aus, aber vielleicht bekommst Du hier

http://ww3.cad.de/cgi-bin/ubb/forumdisplay.cgi?action=topics&forum=CADdy+|PLS||PLS|+electrical&number=42&DaysPrune=1000&LastLogin=&mystyle=

schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## M_K (29 April 2006)

Hallo,

handelt es sich um eine Testversion?

Dort können nach Ablauf des Testzeitraums keine Schaltplanseiten mehr angelegt, bearbeitet oder geöffnet werden.

Wenn es eine Vollversion ist, könnte etwas bei der Freischaltung schiefgegangen sein.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MRT (29 April 2006)

Hallo!

Ja es ist eine Testversion, aber ich habe Sie gerade erst installiert!


----------



## M_K (29 April 2006)

Hallo,

wenn die Testversion schon einmal auf dem Rechner installiert war, und wieder gelöscht wurde, werden die Einträge in der Registry nicht mitgelöscht.

Bei der erneuten Installation werden dann die alten Einträge nicht überschrieben.
Hier hilft nur manuelles löschen, oder die Hilfe eines Registry-editors.

Ansonsten wende dich mal an den Support in Mönchengldbach, die sind auch bei der Demo sehr hilfsbereit.

Gruß
Michael


----------

